

Tell HN: GoDaddy offering domain registrations for $1.17 - breck
http://coupondynasty.com/godaddy.com-BUYCOM99-coupon-code-12360

======
breck
Not normally something I'd share, but this is a pretty great deal that I'm
sure a lot of you will like.

I just bought a dot com for $1.17 and it worked for me.

Considering the Verisign fees on .com's are $6.49, looks like GoDaddy is
taking a loss on this one.

~~~
bugs
They are banking on continued business or addon features so they aren't
necessarily taking it at a loss for reasons like to get their name out.

Personally I dislike godaddy and prefer not to buy from them.

